# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kịnh nghiệm du lịch Trà Vinh tự túc?

## konica

Cần thông tin *kinh nghiệm du lịch Trà Vinh tự túc*, ai biết tư vấn giúp mình nhé? Xin cám ơn nhiều!

----------


## thietht

Mình xin tư vấn cho các bạn một số *kinh nghiệm du lịch Trà Vinh tự túc*:

*- Về đi lại:*

Phần di chuyển này bắt đầu từ Sài Gòn. Các bạn ở nơi khác chịu khó tham khảo thêm thông tin tại bến xe mỗi tỉnh.

Bằng phương tiện công cộng

Tại Sài Gòn, bạn có thể mua vé xe đi Trà Vinh tại bến xe miền Tây hay liên hệ đặt vé ở các hãng xe uy tín như Mai Linh, xe Tân Cường, xe Thanh Thúy…

Bằng phương tiện công cộng

Trà Vinh cách Sài Gòn 200km, bạn có thể phượt bằng xe máy hay xe ô tô.

Có hai hướng di chuyển từ Sài Gòn đến Trà Vinh là theo quốc lộ 53 hay cao tốc Trung Lương (đường rộng hơn, ngắn hơn so với QL53 khoảng vài chục km).

*- Về chỗ* 

Có ba phương án qua đêm ở Trà Vinh là cắm trại, ngủ nhờ nhà dân và thuê phòng ở khách sạn. Mỗi phương án đều có ưu, khuyết điểm riêng, vì thế tùy vào sở thích, độ tuổi, túi tiền của đoàn mà lên kế hoạch.

Các tuyến đường trung tâm của thành phố Sóc Trăng là Điện Biên Phủ, Hùng Vương, Phạm Thái Bường, Lê Lợi, Lê Thánh Tôn ... Một số khách sạn có mức giá và dịch vụ ổn với dân du lịch bụi là khách sạn Hoa anh đào, khách sạn Thanh Thủy. Lưu ý gọi điện đặt phòng trước khi đến.

*- Về địa điểm tham quan:*

Điểm tham quan nổi tiếng nhất của Trà Vinh là bãi biển Ba Động. Tuy được khai thác từ lâu, nhưng biển Ba Động vẫn còn giữ được nét hoang sơ với những đụn cát nhấp nhô, hàng phi lao xanh vút, bãi cát phẳng lì sống động với vỏ ốc nhiều màu sắc. Đến Ba Động, ngoài việc tha hồ vùng vẫy trong làn nước mát (nếu không ngại nước đục), bạn còn được thưởng thức hải sản tươi ngon, hít căng lồng ngực những làn gió biển thoảng vị ngọt trái cây..

Ao Bà Om, một thắng cảnh nổi tiếng của Trà Vinh và khu vực đồng bằng sông Cửu Long là điểm dừng chân thứ hai của bạn khi đến Trà Vinh. Ao thơ mộng và hữu tình với mặt nước phẳng lặng, gò cát cao rợp bóng cây cổ thụ và bí ẩn với những bộ rễ cây trồi lên trên mặt đất. Song song với việc ngắm cảnh, thả mình trên “chiếu cỏ”, hít thở không khí trong lành, bạn cũng sẽ được nghe những truyền thuyết ly kỳ và hấp dẫn về ao.

Cách khá xa nhau, kiến trúc khác nhau nhưng chùa Nôdol, chùa Hang, chùa Âng được du khách "gom" thành nhóm những ngôi chùa không nên bỏ qua khi đến đây. Mỗi ngôi chùa có một vẻ đẹp riêng, thiết kế riêng. Chùa Cò hay chùa Giồng Lớn, chùa Nodol là ngôi chùa cổ to lớn có nét kiến trúc đặc sắc của nền văn hoá Khmer ở Trà Vinh. Chùa Hang còn có tên là Mồng Rầy (Kamponyixprdle) ấn tượng với hai bên cổng chính là hai tượng chằn tinh Yak to bằng người thật, mặt mày hung ác. Chùa Âng hài hoà trong cảnh sắc thiên nhiên. Bên cạnh tham quan, chiêm bái, đến đây bạn còn nhận ra vai trò của chùa trong việc giáo dục đạo đức và bảo tồn truyền thống văn hóa nghệ thuật. Thanh niên Miên có vài năm tu ở chùa mới kể như thành nhân, một điều kiện để dễ kiếm vợ.

*- Đặc sản Trà Vinh*

Các món nên thử ở Trà Vinh là cốm dẹp trộn dừa kiểu Khmer, các món đuông (tắm mắm, xào, chiên...), mắm rươi, rượu Xuân Thạnh, cá cháy Cầu Quan, bánh ống, bánh canh Bến Có.

*- Địa chỉ ăn uống bỏ túi*

Bánh canh cô Hai Hên ở ấp Bến Có; cháo lòng (chợ thị trấn Cầu Ngang), chỉ bán buổi sáng; cơm chay (17 Tô Thị Huỳnh, P. 1, thành phố Trà Vinh); cà ri nị tại đường Số Hai (Trần Quốc Tuấn) thành phố Trà Vinh; bún nước lèo Hương Trà, số 4 Nguyễn Thái Học; bánh Tét Trà Cuôn (xã Kim Hòa, Cầu Ngang); bánh Ống ở gần ao bà Om...

*Lưu ý:*Bạn có thể đến Trà Vinh vào bất kỳ thời điểm nào trong năm nhưng nếu muốn tham gia các lễ hội, đặc biệt lễ hội Chôl Chnăm Thmây (lễ vào năm mới, lễ chịu tuổi), một lễ hội truyền thống của người dân tộc Khmer ở đồng bằng Nam bộ đặc sắc với múa Miên và thả đèn trời thì nên đến vào ngày 14, 15, 16 tháng 4 Dương lịch (năm nhuận thêm ngày 13- 4 dương lịch). Tính theo âm lịch là 12, 13, 14 tháng 3.



Ngoài ra, để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trà Vinh click vào *du lịch Trà Vinh* - *du lich Tra Vinh*

Chúc các bạn có một chuyến đi an toàn và vui vẻ!

----------


## yeudulich123

Nằm  trên Quốc lộ 53, cách TP.HCM gần 200 km và hơn 5 tiếng chạy xe, Trà  Vinh là một tỉnh thuộc ĐB Sông Cửu Long, Phía bắc Trà Vinh giáp với Bến  Tre, phía nam giáp Sóc Trăng, phía tây giáp Vĩnh Long. Trên địa bàn Trà  Vinh có 3 dân tộc, đó là người Kinh (69%) và người Khmer (29%) còn lại  là người Hoa. hiện nay, con đường ngắn nhất (150km = 3 tiếng đồng hồ) để đến Trà Vinh là đi qua bến tre, cầu rạch miễu, cầu hàm luông, sau đó qua phà cổ chiên, đi thêm khoảng 20km là tới trung tâm tp trà vinh
về Trà Vinh, điều  đầu tiên gây ấn tượng nhất đó chính là những ngôi chùa Khmer cổ kính,  hàng trăm năm tuổi, là nơi tâm linh, tín ngưỡng, gởi gắm niềm tin của  đồng bào người dân tộc Khmer.
Một trong những ngôi chùa đẹp nhất tỉnh Trà Vinh là chùa Hang, được xây  dựng vào năm 1637, toạ lạc tại khóm 3, thị trấn Châu Thành, huyện Châu  Thành. Chùa nằm trên mảnh đất rộng 10 ha, có nhiều cây cổ thụ và là nơi  hội tụ của nhiều loại chim.
Từ TP Trà Vinh đi 5 km theo hướng Nam, qua cống ngăn mặn Tầm Phương, du  khách sẽ đến chùa Hang. Chùa còn có tên là Mồng Rầy (Kamponyixprdle),  nhưng người dân ở đây quen gọi là chùa Hang, vì kiến trúc cổng chùa  giống cái hang.
sau khi tham quan cúng bái và xem các tác phẩm điêu  khắc tại chùa Hang, bạn có thể làm một chuyến đến biển Ba Động, cách TP  Trà Vinh khoảng  50 km về phía Đông. Biển Ba Động được nhiều người ví là “bãi biển miền  Trung giữa lòng miền Tây”, có phong cảnh hữu tình, đẹp thơ mộng với bờ  cát trắng dài gần 50 km, trải rộng trên 3 xã Trường Long Hoà, Vân Thành  và Đông Hải, thuộc huyện Duyên Hải.

các ngôi chùa đẹp khác tại thành phố: 
Chùa  Bodhisálaràja có tên gọi khác là chùa Kom Pong hoặc thường gọi là chùa  Ông Mẹt, di tích kiến trúc nghệ thuật cấp quốc gia, tọa lạc trong nội ô  thành phố Trà Vinh thuộc khóm 2, phường 1.
Chùa  Angorràjapurì còn gọi là chùa Âng tọa lạc cạnh danh thắng ao Bà Om, đối  diện với Bảo tàng văn hóa dân tộc Khmer, cách trung tâm thành phố Trà  Vinh khoảng 5km. 
Chùa  Ông vị thần chính được tôn thờ là Quan Thánh đế, tức Quan Công), tọa  lạc tại số 44 đường Điện Biên Phủ, Phường 2, thành phố Trà Vinh, được  xem là một công trình kiến trúc độc đáo tiêu biểu và là một "bảo tàng mỹ  thuật truyền thống" của cộng đồng người Hoa trên địa bàn Trà Vinh.
ngoại thành thành phố cũng có rất nhiều ngôi chùa khmer đẹp, tuy nhiên bạn phải mất thời gian di chuyển khá nhiều, vì nó cách trung tâm khoảng từ 20 - 30km.
*Trà Vinh* còn nổi tiếng với những loại *đặc sản*  độc đáo như tôm khô Vinh Kim, bánh canh Bến Có, rượu Xuân Thạnh, bánh  tét Trà Cuôn, cốm dẹp, bún nước lèo, chù ụ rang me, dừa sáp Cầu Kè, loại  dừa đặc ruột dày và mềm có hương vị rất riêng. Trái quách  cũng là loại  trái lạ, to gần bằng trái dừa, thơm ngon, được bà con Khmer  trồng  nhiều. Các loại mắm rươi cũng là đặc sản quý hiếm làm từ con  rươi, là  món quà không thể thiếu được khi đến với Trà Vinh. đến thăm Trà Vinh nên chọn những dịp *lễ hội*  lớn như lễ hội  Okombok (lễ hội cúng trăng), tổ chức vào 15/10 Âm lịch,  lễ hội Đônta vào  ngày 15/8 Âm lịch, lễ hội Chol Chnam Thmây (lễ vào  năm mới của đồng bào  Khmer vào giữa tháng 4 Âm lịch).
khách sạn, nhà nghỉ tại trà vinh tương đối sạch sẽ, giá mềm 150.000 - 170.000đ
mọi thông tin cần tư vấn về du lịch trà vinh: phương tiện, phòng nghỉ, tham quan... bạn có thể liên hệ:
*0909.581.762 YẾN LINH*
chat: fiditour.touronline14
email: yenlinh@fiditour.com

----------


## hangnt

*Ngoài những miệt vườn sông nước sum xuê cây trái, cồn nổi ven biển... Trà Vinh còn nổi bật nhờ bản sắc văn hóa phong phú, kết hợp từ 3 dân tộc Kinh, Khơ Me và Hoa.*

Trà Vinh nằm trong khu vực các tỉnh duyên hải đồng bằng sông Cửu Long, tiếp giáp với Bến Tre, Vĩnh Long, Sóc Trăng, nằm giữa sông Tiền và sông Hậu. Với địa hình thuận lợi trên, du khách không chỉ tới Trà Vinh mà còn có thể kết hợp chuyến đi đến các vùng khác.

*Thời gian du lịch*

Thời điểm du lịch đẹp nhất là từ tháng giêng đến tháng 5 âm lịch, tháng 10 âm lịch (lễ hội Ok Om Bok).

*Phương thức di chuyển*

Trà Vinh cách trung tâm TP HCM 145km, nên du khách có thể di chuyển dễ dàng bằng xe khách. Các hãng xe như Tấn Cường, Thanh Thủy, Kim Hoàng, Định An… chạy tuyến đường Hồ Chí Minh - Trà Vinh có giá từ 100.000 đến 150.000 đồng.

*Địa điểm lưu trú*

Nhà nghỉ, khách sạn tại Trà Vinh không có nhiều nơi quy mô hoành tráng, tuy nhiên phòng ốc sạch sẽ, an toàn, giá cả phải chăng. Giá cho một đêm dao động từ 240.000 đến 580.000 đồng.

Một số khách sạn đáng tin cậy để du khách lựa chọn như: Cửu Long, Thanh Trà, Gia Hòa 1, Lưu Luyến, Hoàng Phúc… Đặc biệt vào các dịp lễ hội du khách nên đặt phòng trước, tránh tình trạng không tìm được nơi trọ.


*Điểm tham quan hấp dẫn*

Ao Bà Om: Tọa lạc tại phường 8, thành phố Trà Vinh, Ao Bà Om là điểm tham quan nổi tiếng và thu hút du nhiều khách thập phương đến với Trà Vinh. Ao dài 500m, rộng 300m được xung quanh bởi những cây sao, dầu cổ thụ hàng trăm năm tuổim. Bên cạnh việc tham quan, chụp ảnh thưởng ngoạn khung cảnh trong lành nơi đây du khách sẽ được nghe kể về sự tích ra đời của ao.

Biển Ba Động: bãi biển trải dài hàng chục km trên 3 xã của huyện Duyên Hải, tỉnh Trà Vinh. Biển Ba Động đang trở hành một điểm đến lý tưởng của du khách bởi sự hoang sơ, bãi cát dài cùng những hàng dương chạy dọc theo bờ biển. Đến đây, du khách có dịp thưởng thức các loại đặc sản như dưa hấu Ba Động, nghêu Nhà Mát, tôm sú Cồn Cù, đuôn Chà là, cá kèo kho gợt ... với giá cả phải chăng.

Khu du lịch sinh thái Rừng Đước: cách bãi biển Ba Động không xa, huyện Duyên Hải còn được thiên nhiên ban tặng một khu rừng đước rộng hơn 200ha. Với trên 20 năm tuổi đời, khu du lịch là nơi bảo tồn, tái tạo các loại động vật hoang dã bao gồm thú rừng, chim muông và thủy hải sản đặc trưng của vùng trước nguy cơ cạn kiệt.



Biển Ba Động lúc bình minh. Ảnh: Phạm Tỵ
Chùa Hang: một trong những ngôi chùa đẹp nhất Trà Vinh. Cách trung tâm thành phố Trà Vinh 5km theo quốc lộ 54, cổng chùa giống như một cái hang nên người dân nơi đây gọi là chùa Hang. Ngôi chùa rộng 10ha thuộc phái Phật giáo Nam tông Khơ Me, Chùa chiếm vai trò quan trọng về đời sống và tinh thần đối với người dân nơi đây.

Bên cạnh các điểm tham quan nổi bật trên, du khách còn có thể đến thăm Chùa Âng, Chùa Cò, Chùa Vàm Rây....

*Lễ hội truyền thống*

Lễ hội Nghinh Ông: được xem là lễ hội dân gian truyền thống tiêu biểu ở Trà Vinh diễn ra vào tháng 5 âm lịch, bày tỏ lòng biết ơn của ngư dân đối với đất trời, biển cả cũng như cầu cho một mùa đi biển mới mưa thuận gió hòa, tôm cá bội thu. Khách thập phương được dịp tham gia các trò chơi truyền thống như đi cà kheo, xem hát bội, đua thuyền…

Lễ hội Chôl Chnăm Thmây: Lễ Tết lớn nhất trong năm của người Khơ Me diễn ra giữa tháng 3 âm lịch. Lễ hội đánh dấu năm mới, tuổi mới với nhiều điều may mắn, mùa vụ bội thu và được kéo dài trong 3 ngày. Ngày thứ nhất (Chôl sangkran Chmây) mọi người chuẩn bị quần áo đẹp và lễ vật lên chùa làm lễ rước đại lịch.

Ngày thứ hai (Wonbơf) làm lễ dâng cơm cho các nhà sư và đắp núi cát biểu lộ cầu mưa, cầu phúc cho mọi người. Ngày thứ 3 (Lơm săk) làm lễ tắm tượng Phật, tắm sư để cầu siêu cho những người đã mất, xin tha thứ cho những thiếu sót, lỗi lầm năm cũ. Trong những ngày này bà con Khơ Me còn đi thăm hỏi, chúc sức khỏe với nhau và cùng tham gia các hoạt động như thả diều, đánh quay lửa…

Lễ hội Ok Om Bok: hay còn gọi là lễ Cúng Trăng diễn ra vào rằm tháng 10 âm lịch, là hội truyền thống lâu đời của đồng bào Khơ me. Người dân tổ chức lễ Cúng Trăng để tỏ lòng biết ơn đối với mặt Trăng - vị thần thiên nhiên đã giúp đỡ họ trong việc bảo vệ mùa màng, đem lại sự ấm no.

Các hoạt động diễn ra tại lễ hội như thả đen gió, kéo co, đập nồi… Năm nay, lễ hội Ok Om Bok của người Khơ Me tỉnh Trà Vinh được công nhận là di sản văn hóa phi vật thể quốc gia.



Mọi người đang chuẩn bị thả đèn trong lễ hội Ok Om Bok. Ảnh: Thinh Duy Quach.
Lễ hội Tết Nguyên Tiêu: là một lễ hội dân gian truyền thống khá tiêu biểu của cộng đồng người Hoa trên đất Trà Vinh tổ chức ngày 14 và 15 tháng giêng hàng năm tại chùa Ông Bảo huyện Trà Cú cách thành phố Trà Vinh 45km.

Lễ hội còn có tên gọi khác là Cúng Ông Bảo, một vị thần cai quản sức khỏe, tính mạng con người. Nghi thức được tiến hành trong khung cảnh huyền bí, linh thiêng luôn được hàng ngàn người trẩy hội chờ đón.

*Ẩm thực*

Dưới đây là 3 món ăn nổi bật mà du khách nên thử một lần khi đến với mảnh đất dừa sáp Trà Vinh.

Chù ụ rang me: Đây là đặc sản của vùng Ba Động. thuộc họ nhà cua. Chù ụ được làm sạch, bỏ lên chảo dầu, hành, tỏi đập dập, cho nước cốt me vào và nêm nếm sao cho có vị chua ngọt vừa ăn. Thịt chù ụ rất chắc, vỏ giòn ngon chứa nhiều can-xi. Đây là món ăn rất phù hợp với người thích đồ biển. Ngoài ra người Trà Vinh còn làm các món chù ụ kho nghệ, xào hành, hấp bia...Một đĩa chù ụ rang me dành cho 2 người ăn có 6 - 7 con với giá từ 60.000 đến 70.000 đồng.

Cháo ám: Cháo nấu từ cá lóc, cá phải tươi, mập đem luộc và gỡ từng miếng, bỏ xương rồi xào với hành thơm. Trứng cá lóc đánh nhuyễn rồi mới cho vào nồi cháo nấu từ nước luộc cá. Cá nguyên liệu kèm có cả hành khô, tôm khô, mực khô nướng. Cháo ám cần có mắm nêm ngon đã được pha, tương hột đâm nhỏ, ớt bỏ hột bằm nhuyễn, xào sền sệt với tỏi, cho thêm tiêu xay, đậu phộng rang giã nhỏ. Đặc biệt, các loại rau sống xắt nhuyễn, hành ngò, giá trụng và bánh tráng mè nướng giòn bóp vụn. Giá một tô cháo ám từ 20.000 đến 25.000 đồng.

Bánh canh Bến Có: Ngoài thịt heo, món ăn này còn có cật, gan, tim, bao tử, lưỡi, móng, tai heo… mỗi loại đều mang vị ngon riêng và tạo sự hòa hợp chung trong món ăn. Không quá cầu kỳ nhưng nước dùng ninh từ thịt, xương heo và đảm bảo độ trong, người ta có thể nhìn rõ từng sợi bánh canh trắng nõn, hành xanh mướt, tiêu hạt nhuyễn rắc phía trên với vài lát ớt tô điểm cho món ăn đẹp giản dị. Bánh canh Bến Có giá giao động khoảng 20.000 đến 25.000 đồng một tô.

*Quà mua về*

Du khách có thể mua sắm cho mình và người thân các món quà mang đậm hương vị mảnh đất Trà Vinh như: tôm Khô Vinh Kim, rượu Xuân Thạnh, dừa sáp Cầu Kè, bánh tét Trà Cuôn...

----------

